# Entourage error 17982



## blinktank (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm trying to send e-mails from my Mac Pro laptop.  I can receive, but newly I'm getting the above error message when I try to send: "cannot connect with secure server."  Anyone know what's up with this?
Thanks.


----------



## m2g_moon (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm trying to send e-mails from my Mac laptop. I can receive, but I'm getting the error message when I try to send: 17982 please help .
Thanks.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 14, 2009)

Uncheck SMTP secure connections for that account.


----------



## m2g_moon (Oct 14, 2009)

i"ll try it  
thanks alot


----------

